# [WICHTIG] Assassins Creed Brotherhood Sound Problem



## Ezio23 (16. März 2011)

Hallo 
Ich habe heute komischerweise ACB für den PC bekommen ... ich weiß nicht ob das bei jedem Vorbesteller heute angekommen ist aber naja ... Ich habe mich auf jedenfall gefreut.
Dann habe ich es gespielt und gemerkt, da kommen garkeine Stimmen ?? 
was ist da nur los ?? 
Im Einzelspieler hör ich nur andere Stimmen aber nicht Ezios usw. . 
Aber ich höre auch keine schritte oder andere nebengeräusche.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann ! !

Danke


----------



## sadrax90 (17. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe es auch gestern bekommen und habe genau das selbe Problem wie du!
Habe es schon versucht mit neu installieren und an den Einstellungen habe ich auch herumgeschraubt aber ich bekomms nicht hin  
Soundtreiber sind auch alle auf dem neusten stand...

Ist echt entäuschend, habe mich so auf dieses Spiel gefreut und dann gleich dass

Hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden??

mfg


----------



## sadrax90 (17. März 2011)

Ich hab eine lösung gefunden!

schau dir mal diese seite an.

<Seite scheint nicht grad legal zu sein>

Hoffe es hilft bei dir auch


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2011)

Die Seite in Deinem Link scheint sehr zweifelhaft zu sein, Stichwort Raubkopien. So was gehört hier nicht hin. Wenn da eine normale, legale Lösung steht (also auch ohne Crack natürlich), dann schreib bitte die Lösung hier rein, nicht aber einen Link zu dieser Seite. Danke.


----------



## Ezio23 (18. März 2011)

SO nun habe ich eine lösung gefunden 

und jetzt für alle die das problem auch haben:

- geht auf die systemsteuerung
- dann auf sound-
und dann müsst ihr die lautsprecher, rechtsklick auf das symbol ,  umstellen und diese auf stereo konfigurieren.


----------

